# Chance to buy a JD 826 for $400 (Canadian)



## jonnyturbo (Nov 10, 2017)

Hey experts, I am buying my first ever snowblower. I now have a cement driveway that is 115 ft x 15ft. Just enough that I don't want to shovel it after a blizzard (Central Canada).

I have the opportunity to buy a JD 826 for $400 (two pics included) The owner has installed an electric start and has assured me that it is running fine. My options are either buy this machine for $400 and do the work to make it last or buy a new Toro for $1200+tax. 

I have read that these are great machines on this forum. My friend is a small engine mechanic and I am somewhat handy, willing to put in the work to maintain and learn about an older machine. Is $400 a fair price for this machine and would you recommend I pick it up? 

https://imgur.com/a/yZwFq

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

If everything works, the Deere is likely a good buy and a good machine to use as a main snowblower.
It looks good in the photos! 

My first thought on the $400 was "too much"..but im thinking US dollars.
I did the conversion, and that's $315 in US dollars, which is perfectly reasonable for this time of year.

If everything checks out and the machine works as it should, I would say its a fine decision.
I have seen no complaints about these "original" John Deeres..
This would be a machine actually built by JD, 1991 or earlier.
Most likely a 1980's machine..which isnt an issue if everything is in good conditiion.

Scot


----------



## jonnyturbo (Nov 10, 2017)

Thanks for your insight Scot, I really appreciate it. Everything I am reading says the same. I will work my negotiaion magic and see what kind of price I can get it down too. I am sure there is a popular post around about what to check when buying a snowblower. I will check that out next.


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

jonnyturbo said:


> I am sure there is a popular post around about what to check when buying a snowblower. I will check that out next.


There is an excellent video on YouTube by DonnyBoy


----------



## rammer (Dec 30, 2017)

i have (2) running 824's and a third for parts, they are Beasts.
Buy it!
rammer in Grimsby, ON


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I have a 1883 "real" John Deere 1032, later models were made by Ariens and Murray. The original as you have are beasts, cast iron gear box. Two things negative about them. The chute is too short and needs to be extended at least 12" longer, at least. It will throw further. And the handles are weak for the weight of the machine and need to be supported better.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

Look again at the photos.. I'd consider that a tall chute. I know what you mean by the earlier JDs having short chutes, but that's not one of them.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

db130 said:


> Look again at the photos.. I'd consider that a tall chute. I know what you mean by the earlier JDs having short chutes, but that's not one of them.


Looking at it again and without going outside, I do think my chute is shorter but I also think this chute is not as long as you think it is.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

my idea of a short JD chute:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121785&thumb=1

the chute i think the snowblower on post #1 has:

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=121793&thumb=1


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I think my JD 1032 has the first chute, the shortest. Thanks for the pictures.


----------



## maxy1 (Nov 15, 2016)

I have a 1982 826 that I bought new. Mine had the short chute, but I traded the chute for one like your picture. They will move snow. I have had very few problems with this machine.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

$400can is too much. if thats what hes asking.
if it needs nothing max $300, 
the more rust it has the cheaper i'd go, but thats just my nature, i only want to bargain for something because the other guy is just trying to get rid of it.
if u really want it he'll know it.
imho.


----------

